# Ordered a 2023 Individual M3 MT today!!!!



## SoCalBimmerGuy (Feb 22, 2012)

Decided it was time to get back into an M. My last M3 was an e46 MT. Specs are below and it’s about a 6month production window:

2023 BMW M3

Individual Riviera Blue exterior color
extended Tartufo merino leather
carbon fiber trim
19/20 M double spoke bi color wheels style 826M
manual transmission
executive package
parking assistance package
M drive professional
drive recorder
front ventilated seats
icon adaptive led headlights with laserlight
moonroof
wireless charging
m shadowline lights


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Congratulations! The wait will be agonizing, but you knew that. Do you have any photo examples of Riviera Blue to share?


----------



## SoCalBimmerGuy (Feb 22, 2012)

Llarry said:


> Congratulations! The wait will be agonizing, but you knew that. Do you have any photo examples of Riviera Blue to share?


Here are a couple of pictures I found on the web.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

SoCalBimmerGuy said:


> Decided it was time to get back into an M. My last M3 was an e46 MT. Specs are below and it’s about a 6month production window:
> 
> 2023 BMW M3
> 
> ...


Have you been following the 2023 changes? Based on comments on Bimmerpost. for 2023, the doors no longer have Tartufo leather but instead are black (leather?) I suspect that Tartufo full leather will get you some Tartufo on the doors. I know full leather is expensive but I offer this for your consideration...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

Congrads, I get my 2023 M3 Com this Saturday I have been waiting 8 months


----------

